# Advise on starting a business in Spain



## Mick-1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi all. I'm an American living in Dubai UAE. I have a gifts items and suvenirs business here. I want to start my business in Sevilla. Going there in July to rent a house or an apartment to get started.
My question, if anyone can help is, how easy/ difficult is it to import products from another country, say the UAE, to Spain? 

In Dubai, it is possible to get a third party to import things for you and then release it to you after paying the duties. Is the same thing possible in Spain?

Also, I will start the business on my own for first year. But as the company grows, I would like to hire senior citizens to work in the company. I'm thinking that I will need to start as the 'Sole Trader or Sole Proprietor (Empresario Individual or Autónomo).

Am I right about that? Thanks for your advise.
Mick


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mick-1 said:


> Hi all. I'm an American living in Dubai UAE. I have a gifts items and suvenirs business here. I want to start my business in Sevilla. Going there in July to rent a house or an apartment to get started.
> My question, if anyone can help is, how easy/ difficult is it to import products from another country, say the UAE, to Spain?
> 
> In Dubai, it is possible to get a third party to import things for you and then release it to you after paying the duties. Is the same thing possible in Spain?
> ...


Mick I have no personal experience in Spain, but I imagine you will be able to use a freight clearance agent just the same as in the UK to clear goods and pay taxes for you. I also imagine as in most countries you would be able to find a bonded warehouse company to do what I think you were suggesting, but normally bonded warehouses like to charge for their services quite highly

If you register as an autonomo you will have to pay social security payments of arounf €238 a month.

Are you sorted on visas?


----------



## Mick-1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Stravinsky.
Thanks for your reply. Visa.. hmm.. no, I haven't sorted that out. I guess I should pay the Spanish embassy in Abu Dhabi a visit.
I'm going there in July to get an apartment and find out about the different types of company that I should consider.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Mick-1 said:


> In Dubai, it is possible to get a third party to import things for you and then release it to you after paying the duties. Is the same thing possible in Spain?


Yup - done it a couple of times. If they're LARGISH VALUE shipments - you are best advised to do this anyway.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> If you register as an autonomo you will have to pay social security payments of arounf €238 a month.


An alternative is to set up a S.L.U - But you need to have an official paid up administrator "on the pay roll". there are naturally companies who will do this for you. 

The tax system for S.L. is different. May or may not benefit your needs. The Embassy must have a trade officer.

Be prepared for highish import tarrifs btw. I dont know where UAE is on the list - but have heard of 10% for some countries. Depending on how the UAE supplier has to declare EXPORTS you can of course try to get an undervalued shipping docket done.

Plus VAT commitments of course.

You may also hit issues if you use your residence as a store room. Depends VERY MUCH on what you'll import/store.


----------

